# Dog age in human years chart....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

3 Factors That May Best Predict Your Dog's Lifespan

I actually thought Midgie was 2 years older than the chart says. This makes me feel better about her age. Lol


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

It always amazes me when I look at this. The ages they say dogs are seniors correlates to a human in their forties. Since when is that senior?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I totally agree. 40 is not a senior


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the big 55 coming up at the end of this month. That actually qualifies me for some senior citizen discounts at certain places! This makes me laugh, because I certainly don't feel like a senior! So forties????? NAH!!!!!!


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, that always puzzles me. The parks around here have a senior plus program for "seniors" age 50 and up!! My husband is 53 and I'm 46. Neither one of us is anywhere near a senior, for pete's sake!!!!!!!!!


----------

